
Dead Stealth: Could Russia's S-500 Threaten the F-22 or F-35? - woliveirajr
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/dead-stealth-could-russias-s-500-actually-threaten-f-22-or-f-35-92796
======
mindcrash
Every Russian ground-to-air defense system since the S200 has the capability
to shoot down every stealth fighter the US has made.

More info here:
[https://fighterjetsworld.com/air/f-35-vs-s-400/945/](https://fighterjetsworld.com/air/f-35-vs-s-400/945/)

